# Ultrasonic Rodent Deterrents & their effect on Honeybees



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

I don't know if they will harm the bees, but they won't likely deter the woodchuck, either. At least they've never worked for me. If you find one that does work, please post the brand/model..

A fence is better.

Enj.


----------



## trapperdirk (Nov 3, 2013)

As a professional Wildlife Control Operator I can state with certainty that the Ultrasonic device will not work on the groundhog.

If you are in a rural area, shoot him. If not, you can use a cage trap. You may have to fence the garden first otherwise it will probably continue to hit the veggies that are outside the trap.

If it is legal, and you choose to re-locate the animal take him at least 12 miles away. Radio collar research has shown that they may return up to 8 miles. Sorry I don't have the Km conversion. Your provincial laws may stipulate exactly what you have to do so check them.

Research has also shown that less than 15% of those that are relocated survive to the next spring so you would probably be saving it a miserable death by going ahead and euthanizing it.

Another option is to install electric fence. Use the tape rather than the wire. Install it with a slight twist about 3-4 inches off the ground with a strand about 3-4 inches above that. The twist causes the tape to turn as the animal crawls under it and makes good contact. Good contact means good shock. The only problem is if the groundhog goes the wrong way when hit. Sometimes you will end up with a groundhog trapped inside the wire.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

I have tried an ultrasonic deterrents in my work shop in the past it did not work on insects or rodents as stated by manufacture.


----------



## usngunr (Feb 21, 2013)

doowylp said:


> Hello Beeks
> Does anyone have any experience with the effects of Ultrasonic Rodent Deterrents on honeybees? I have my hives next to a vegetable garden and a vegan Groundhog is cleaning up daily on my kale,lettuce zucchini,beans swiss chard etc etc. I don't want to harm the bees...can anyone help?? Thanks


Shoot, shovel, shut up.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

They do not work and will not bother either the bees, or the groundhog. 

How do I know this? A local tv program that investigates consumer issues checked them out. They purchased the several brands available here and put them to the test. Claimed to get rid of everything from rats & mice, to ****roaches. Tried it on caged ones to no obvious discomfort plus put one in a mouse infested barn, mice built a nest against it, and the one in a ****roach infested building had ****roaches hiding under it.

They also taped a phone call to a vendor pretending to be a customer worried if it would effect their pet mice. The reply was "oh no, it does not affect pet mice, only wild ones". 

The whole thing was so shonky I expected to see them immediately withdrawn from sale, but amazing as it may seem, several years on and they are still being sold here.


----------



## doowylp (Jul 18, 2016)

trapperdirk said:


> As a professional Wildlife Control Operator I can state with certainty that the Ultrasonic device will not work on the groundhog.
> 
> If you are in a rural area, shoot him. If not, you can use a cage trap. You may have to fence the garden first otherwise it will probably continue to hit the veggies that are outside the trap.
> 
> ...


Thankyou Dirk....might have to then use the SSS method!!


----------

